# One radical Muslim



## Six million dollar ham (May 28, 2010)

That's my take on her.  I love the attitude...among other things.









> Fakih's answer to this is she and her family respect all religions but are not defined by them.
> 
> Yes, we're a Muslim family, but we're also very cultured and we have a mixture of different religions. For example, my brother-in-law is Catholic, and my sister converted and my nephews are baptized. I have an uncle who just graduated and currently he's a priest. He's going to be transferred from Ohio to New York shortly, so I can't wait to see him and my cousins... I even have two cousins here in New York City who are Jewish. As you can see, my family is just an amazing melting pot of wonderful religions and faiths.


----------



## pnome (May 28, 2010)

Six million dollar ham said:


> That's my take on her.  I love the attitude...among other things.



Agreement post.


----------



## Lowjack (May 28, 2010)

She must be one of the starving palestinians.LOL


----------



## MikeEast (May 28, 2010)

Let's just hope that some fanatical obscure family member doesn't beat her to death for causing 'dishonor' to her family.

Catholics don't do that, Jews don't do that - but it's accepted behavior in another 11th century religion...

Mike


----------



## Huntinfool (May 28, 2010)

Sounds a lot like many "Christian" families in America.

"Yes, we're a Christian family.  We hold to nothing that the Bible says and pretty much don't believe anything required by Christianity.  But, yes, we are a Christian family." 

Although, I will say....a burka SURE would be a shame on that one.


----------



## centerpin fan (May 28, 2010)

Very pretty, but she needs to go to an all-you-can-eat buffet and get her money's worth.


----------



## gtparts (May 28, 2010)

Huntinfool said:


> Sounds a lot like many "Christian" families in America.
> 
> "Yes, we're a Christian family.  We hold to nothing that the Bible says and pretty much don't believe anything required by Christianity.  But, yes, we are a Christian family."
> 
> Although, I will say....a burka SURE would be a shame on that one.




Ahhhhh. Yes. The nominal Muslim. Not to be confused with the self-proclaimed Harley enthusiast who has never ridden one, much less owned one ............. or the very vocal, political whiner, who never has registered or voted.

She's as close to being Muslim as I am to being the Prime Minister of England.

Well, maybe she stayed at a Holiday Inn Express .............. once.


----------



## Six million dollar ham (May 28, 2010)

gtparts said:


> She's as close to being Muslim as I am to being the Prime Minister of England.



I realize this concept runs counter to your existing notion of all Muslims.  That's too bad.


----------



## gtparts (May 28, 2010)

Six million dollar ham said:


> I realize this concept runs counter to your existing notion of all Muslims.  That's too bad.



Actually, I'm confused about the "concept" to which you make reference. What "concept" is that? I didn't give the slightest indication of any personal notion regarding "all Muslims". I am quite familiar with the tenets of the Muslim faith and continue to study their varied theological positions. The vast majority of Muslims in the world today would only see this woman as apostate, something more grievous than being an infidel. Her appearance alone indicates a huge departure from very basic Muslim beliefs.

Or is it that I am closer to being the British Prime Minister than I realize?


I am not making disparaging remarks about the lady or the religion, just pointing out an enormous inconsistency in the two.


----------



## Roberson (May 28, 2010)

Six million dollar ham said:


> I realize this concept runs counter to your existing notion of all Muslims.  That's too bad.


Well, according to her own holy book, she is definitely NOT a muslim. There's no such thing as a "moderate Muslim", just as there is really no such thing as a moderate Christian. Jesus said " I wish you were either hot or cold, but you are lukewarm. So for this, I will spew you out of my mouth". SMDH, you know as well as I do that, according to the Koran, she is not a Muslim.


----------



## Roberson (May 28, 2010)

Hey Ham, what if she was a "radical Christian?" would you be so in love then?


----------



## Six million dollar ham (May 28, 2010)

gtparts said:


> Actually, I'm confused about the "concept" to which you make reference. What "concept" is that? I didn't give the slightest indication of any personal notion regarding "all Muslims". I am quite familiar with the tenets of the Muslim faith and continue to study their varied theological positions. The vast majority of Muslims in the world today would only see this woman as apostate, something more grievous than being an infidel. Her appearance alone indicates a huge departure from very basic Muslim beliefs.



At any rate you adamantly deny that you feel a certain way about all Muslims.  Then you make it clear that you don't see her as a Muslim, after making a huge generalization about Muslims.  Basically you've answered your own question.  Thanks for saving me the effort!


----------



## Six million dollar ham (May 28, 2010)

Gatorcountry said:


> Well, according to her own holy book, she is definitely NOT a muslim. There's no such thing as a "moderate Muslim", just as there is really no such thing as a moderate Christian. Jesus said " I wish you were either hot or cold, but you are lukewarm. So for this, I will spew you out of my mouth". SMDH, you know as well as I do that, according to the Koran, she is not a Muslim.



Are these women Christians?  Are the ones at your church valid Christians?


----------



## Roberson (May 28, 2010)

Six million dollar ham said:


> Are these women Christians?  Are the ones at your church valid Christians?



I have no idea if they are Christians. If they follow the teachings of Jesus, they are. all I know concerning miss America is that it is IMPOSSIBLE for her to follow the Koran while chasing after materialistic things of the western world.  Don't get mad at me, Get mad at the Koran.


----------



## tomtlb66 (May 28, 2010)

Well, I will say this. She is a beautiful young lady. No room for debate about that, what she believes and practices, I do not know, but God loves her just as much as He loves us. Hows that?


----------



## Roberson (May 28, 2010)

tomtlb66 said:


> Well, I will say this. She is a beautiful young lady. No room for debate about that, what she believes and practices, I do not know, but God loves her just as much as He loves us. Hows that?



El correcto!


----------



## gtparts (May 29, 2010)

> quote from USA Today : Faith and Reason segment
> 
> "Fakih's answer to this is she and her family respect all religions but are not defined by them.
> 
> Yes, we're a Muslim family, but we're also very cultured and we have a mixture of different religions. For example, my brother-in-law is Catholic, and my sister converted and my nephews are baptized. I have an uncle who just graduated and currently he's a priest. He's going to be transferred from Ohio to New York shortly, so I can't wait to see him and my cousins... I even have two cousins here in New York City who are Jewish. As you can see, my family is just an amazing melting pot of wonderful religions and faiths."






> quote from _Patheos_ interview
> 
> "A graduate of a Catholic high school, she says, they celebrate Christmas, Easter and Ramadan at home."



I believe there is a bottom line to this discussion and it may be summed up in this:

There are only two groups (having significant numbers) who accept and encourage a "melting pot " approach to religions, the Unitarian Universalist and the secular humanist. Their motivations are different. The Unitarian tries to cover all the bases. The humanist is merely trying to dilute religion to an insignificant side issue. At this point one may want to address the Buddhist, but though each must find his or her personal path, there is a centralized tendency to focus on Buddha's teachings, even though he pointed out his way may not be the way for others.

All the other major (sizable) religions make the differentiation of beliefs the single issue for proselytes to be considered "members in good standing". Simply put, there are rules and the non-adherence to some of those rules are "deal breakers".

Ishaq:324 "He said, 'Fight them so that there is no more rebellion, and religion, all of it, is for Allah only. Allah must have no rivals.'"

Since this is one of those "deal breakers", Fakih condemns herself with her admitted attitude toward Judaism, Catholicism, Christmas, and Easter.

I am sure I do not need to present the similar positions held by Judaism and Christianity with regards to the straddling of religious fences. 
The biggest difference is Islam requires the subjugation of all others or their extermination.


Regardless of her physical beauty, such exposure is contrary to Muslim law. 

Both Muslim men and women are required to observe modest behavior (haya) and modest Islamic clothing known as hijab.

For men, hijab involves avoiding tight clothing and not exposing the area between the navel and the knee.

Muslim women observe hijab by covering the hair, neck and bosom and wearing long, loose clothing that conceals the shape of their figures and leaves only the hands and face exposed.


----------



## Six million dollar ham (May 30, 2010)

Gatorcountry said:


> I have no idea if they are Christians. If they follow the teachings of Jesus, they are. all I know concerning miss America is that it is IMPOSSIBLE for her to follow the Koran while chasing after materialistic things of the western world.  Don't get mad at me, Get mad at the Koran.



Why would I be mad at you?


----------



## JoeKnowsBows (May 30, 2010)

Before you insult somebody you should walk a mile in their shoes. That way when you insult them you'll be a mile away and have their shoes! 

Sometimes I wonder if we would be alot better off without any religions to fight and start wars between one another? I know some good comes from some religions but i've seen a whole lot of bad from most. I think it's just human nature to do the things we do and religion sometimes causes people to take those things to an extreme. It's all about faith and like I heard a 99yr old man say last year "This world has been here for billions of years now and nothing truly super natural has happened yet". Don't get me wrong I've been to church my whole life and read the bible many times. It's the greatest Love story ever told but in the end I know man wrote it and I still have many questions that it can't answer. I hope I don't offend anyone here but I know I will but if you just continue to live by faith my concerns won't affect your thoughts.


----------



## christianhunter (May 30, 2010)

gtparts said:


> Actually, I'm confused about the "concept" to which you make reference. What "concept" is that? I didn't give the slightest indication of any personal notion regarding "all Muslims". I am quite familiar with the tenets of the Muslim faith and continue to study their varied theological positions. The vast majority of Muslims in the world today would only see this woman as apostate, something more grievous than being an infidel. Her appearance alone indicates a huge departure from very basic Muslim beliefs.
> 
> Or is it that I am closer to being the British Prime Minister than I realize?
> 
> ...



Agreed Brother!
Not only are her face and hands not covered.Nothing much left to the imagination is covered either.She is a very pretty woman,in a bold setting,or pose,whichever, one would prefer.Definately not in line with a muslim woman,at least one practicing that religion.The admission of the varying faiths in her family,are indicative of this also.So no,you had no disparaging remarks,only stating the facts.


----------



## sun (May 31, 2010)

She's a Muslim because she's a Muslim that believes that she is a Muslim.
Even if she was a Muslim sinner, that doesn't mean that she's not a Muslim.
She would then only be considered to be a Muslim sinner just like a Christian sinner is still a Christian.

How many Christians have been adulterers?
That fact doesn't define whether they're Christians or not.

She may be as much of an ultra-liberal Muslim as there are ultra-conservative Muslims, which is representative of the wide range of diverse beliefs that the members of any religion have.

Maybe some folks don't want to admit that she's a Muslim because she's such a good and effective Muslim ambassador of good will.
But she is still a _Muslim _ambassador who is not trying to hide her faults like some of those famous ex-Presidents and Christian religious figureheads.


----------



## Israel (May 31, 2010)

sun said:


> She's a Muslim because she's a Muslim that believes that she is a Muslim.
> Even if she was a Muslim sinner, that doesn't mean that she's not a Muslim.
> She would then only be considered to be a Muslim sinner just like a Christian sinner is still a Christian.
> 
> ...



'peers to me she ain't tryin' to hide much of anything atall...


----------



## gtparts (May 31, 2010)

sun said:


> She's a Muslim because she's a Muslim that believes that she is a Muslim.
> Even if she was a Muslim sinner, that doesn't mean that she's not a Muslim.
> She would then only be considered to be a Muslim sinner just like a Christian sinner is still a Christian.
> 
> ...




Claiming to be Muslim, claiming to be Christian, it does not matter. The standards for being a Muslim were set 1500 years ago, for Christianity about 2000 years ago. 

There are no loopholes in Islam for appearing publicly as this young woman has done. There is no rationalizing the decision to participate in this contest, to dress in this manner with the Islamic law. It is expressly prohibited and has a prescribed punishment. Like it or not, that is part of Islam. 

At issue here is whether "Muslims" or "Christians" have the right and authority to alter the rules of their chosen religion to suit themselves. 
If, when we "step over the line" and are inconsistent with the rules of our faith, can we "just move the line" and remain faithful to that belief system? If so, then we set the rules, not Allah or Jehovah. We make gods of ourselves. 

To alter the belief system for ones own purposes is to create a new belief system for oneself, distinctly different from the original.


----------



## Bottle Hunter (May 31, 2010)

To alter the belief system for ones own purposes is to create a new belief system for oneself, distinctly different from the original.[/QUOTE]

  Sounds like a winner to me.


----------



## Israel (May 31, 2010)

Bottle Hunter said:


> To alter the belief system for ones own purposes is to create a new belief system for oneself, distinctly different from the original.



  Sounds like a winner to me.[/QUOTE]

I find this discussion particularly pertinent to the one who claims to be a disciple of Christ.

Perhaps...with all this being said it is good to remember it is not what a man says he is that matters at all...only what God testifies to.
"But", some will say, "how do we then know who is who?" 
Leading to the realization that unless one has the spirit of God to discern truth in any and every situation, nothing is understood at all.

And the one in particular darkness is the one that thinks a confession of participation in some religious form is what God is after.


----------



## thedeacon (May 31, 2010)

Israel said:


> Sounds like a winner to me.



AS QUOTED BY ISRAEL

I find this discussion particularly pertinent to the one who claims to be a disciple of Christ.

Perhaps...with all this being said it is good to remember it is not what a man says he is that matters at all...only what God testifies to.
"But", some will say, "how do we then know who is who?" 
Leading to the realization that unless one has the spirit of God to discern truth in any and every situation, nothing is understood at all.

And the one in particular darkness is the one that thinks a confession of participation in some religious form is what God is after.[/QUOTE]


You are right on target here. We all basically know what is right and what the right thing is to do. 

We have laws that protects everything. You can't pass a law and stop murder, you can't pass a law and stop abortion, you can't pass a law and stop terrorism, prejudice, adultry or sin of any kind.

The heart of man has to be changed, for the good. That is easier said than done because we have so many people in the heart changing business to suit their own selfish and hurtful ways. The heart of man has to changed toward God.

There are people who have dedicated their lives to brainwashing the minds of people for a particular cause. We have seen it throughout history.

We sit back and think that all we have to do is make sure our guns are bigger and our laws are right. Thats not enough!!!

Israel is absolutely right, there is much more to being a desciple of Christ than just saying God I repent, God I confess.

We have to allow the spirit of God to enter us, our body, our soul, our life. 

I feel so sorry for the young muslim boys and girls that are taught from birth to hate. We blame them to the point that we hate them ourselves, when if truth be know, they are victems of the fact that the word of God has not been taught the way it should have been.

Now I know how naive that sounds but I believe it, after all what is the great commision? Does, all the world, have any meaning at all. 

In my 65 years of life if I have learned just one thing it is this. 

I don't think we really realize how much God loves us, if we did we would be better servants and teachers. We would reach out to every person we know and do everything we are capable of doing to teach that love.

We have forgotten we are just servants. Servants of God. We are like sheep that has nowhere to go and we depend on God for direction.

The world is full of people that we need to reach out to and help spiritually, but in my opinion we just don't love them or God enough to do what we know is the right thing to do.

Israel said it. It is not important what a man says he is, it is what God testifies to that is important.
I love it when people make me think.


----------



## gtparts (May 31, 2010)

Israel said:


> Sounds like a winner to me.
> 
> I find this discussion particularly pertinent to the one who claims to be a disciple of Christ.
> 
> ...



Positionally, a Christian needs be on the heals of Jesus, with heart focused. "Where ever He leads, I'll go", as the song says. The testimony of God is true and unchanging. I am at peace with whatever He pronounces.

The Muslim can not rely on Allah to keep his word under any circumstance. A study of Islam reveals that their god is under no obligation to keep his word, even to the point of contradicting himself. For the Muslim, sovereignty allows for a capricious god who can be false to himself. Make a promise/break a promise; it's no big deal.

Clearly those who say the God of Abraham and the god of Mohamed are the same, do not grasp this basic difference.

If the lady is Muslim in any way besides nominally, why has she unabashedly (and even joyfully) transgressed Islamic law? Must be counting on him NOT keeping his word???

I'll just stick to yielding to the Holy Spirit, as He remakes me into the image of Christ (only religious form I know of that God is after).


----------



## Israel (May 31, 2010)

gtparts said:


> Positionally, a Christian needs be on the heals of Jesus, with heart focused. "Where ever He leads, I'll go", as the song says. The testimony of God is true and unchanging. I am at peace with whatever He pronounces.
> 
> The Muslim can not rely on Allah to keep his word under any circumstance. A study of Islam reveals that their god is under no obligation to keep his word, even to the point of contradicting himself. For the Muslim, sovereignty allows for a capricious god who can be false to himself. Make a promise/break a promise; it's no big deal.
> 
> ...



Amen.


----------



## Bottle Hunter (May 31, 2010)

[QUOTE=
Clearly those who say the God of Abraham and the god of Mohamed are the same, do not grasp this basic difference.



 Please explain and show me why not w/out using Bible verses.


----------



## pnome (May 31, 2010)

Bottle Hunter said:


> Please explain and show me why not w/out using Bible verses.



Not that I want to get into a debate here but, in the spirit of helpful discussion....


Allah and the God of Christianity are clearly not the same deity.  The God of the Christians, if he exists, has a son, while Allah does not.

No need for bible verses or any "My completely unfounded superstition is better than their completely unfounded superstition" kind of comparisons.  

Hope this helps.


----------



## Bottle Hunter (May 31, 2010)

pnome said:


> Not that I want to get into a debate here but, in the spirit of helpful discussion....
> 
> 
> Allah and the God of Christianity are clearly not the same deity.  The God of the Christians, if he exists, has a son, while Allah does not.
> ...




 No, that doesn't help much because the Jews that invented "God" do not recognize Jesus as his son, only as a prophet. Which would be the same status as Mohammed.

 Mohammed wrote the Koran and said [ to paraphrase]"Allah the God of Abraham", and we all know who he was.


----------



## pnome (Jun 1, 2010)

Bottle Hunter said:


> No, that doesn't help much because the Jews that invented "God" do not recognize Jesus as his son, only as a prophet. Which would be the same status as Mohammed.
> 
> Mohammed wrote the Koran and said [ to paraphrase]"Allah the God of Abraham", and we all know who he was.



You're thinking about this the wrong way.

The Muslims believe that their God is the "God of Abraham" (abbreviated as GOA from here on out).  The Jews certainly think they have the true GOA.  The Christians also believe their God is the GOA.  

Only the Muslims and the Jews (AFAIK) can both be right.  Though it's possible that the two faiths are irreconcilable, I don't know for sure.   But if the Christians are right, then both the Jews and the Muslims are worshiping a God that does not exist.  One that does not have a son. 

It can be said that the monotheism of the Muslims, Jews, and Christians all have the same root, but not that they all worship the same deity.

Hope this helps to clear things up.


----------



## gtparts (Jun 1, 2010)

Bottle Hunter said:


> > Clearly those who say the God of Abraham and the god of Mohamed are the same, do not grasp this basic difference.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Bottle Hunter said:


> No, that doesn't help much because the Jews that invented "God" do not recognize Jesus as his son, only as a prophet. Which would be the same status as Mohammed.
> 
> Mohammed wrote the Koran and said [ to paraphrase]"Allah the God of Abraham", and we all know who he was.




This may seem a little off topic, but it seems strange that one would ask for some sort of proof of a statement built on the contrast between Allah and Jehovah (a theological issue) and then try to restrict using the single most credible source (the Bible) on the very nature and character of Jehovah. 

 And, strange as that is, they then choose to "paraphrase" the Koran.

Now, I would concede the use of the Koran for establishing the nature and character of Allah. Where else would one turn for that information? 

Why, then, is it not reasonable to use the Bible to establish the nature and character of Jehovah?

I guess my bottom line on this is that any reasonable examination of the natures and characters of Allah and Jehovah show two distinctly different "personalities", neither of which could be confused with the other.


----------



## Big7 (Jun 3, 2010)

centerpin fan said:


> Very pretty, but she needs to go to an all-you-can-eat buffet and get her money's worth.



No... All she needs is ME!


----------



## Israel (Jun 3, 2010)

pnome said:


> You're thinking about this the wrong way.
> 
> The Muslims believe that their God is the "God of Abraham" (abbreviated as GOA from here on out).  The Jews certainly think they have the true GOA.  The Christians also believe their God is the GOA.
> 
> ...



I like things clear, too.
This is from the Hebrew scriptures found here:

http://www.mechon-mamre.org/p/pt/pt2830.htm

 מִי עָלָה-שָׁמַיִם    וַיֵּרַד,
מִי אָסַף-רוּחַ בְּחָפְנָיו    מִי צָרַר-מַיִם בַּשִּׂמְלָה--
מִי,    הֵקִים כָּל-אַפְסֵי-אָרֶץ:
מַה-שְּׁמוֹ וּמַה-שֶּׁם-בְּנוֹ,    כִּי תֵדָע. 	


 Who hath ascended up into heaven, and descended? {N}
Who hath gathered the wind in his fists? Who hath bound the waters in his garment? {N}
Who hath established all the ends of the earth? {N}
What is his name, and what is _*his son's name*_, if thou knowest?

The italics are mine.


----------



## sun (Jun 4, 2010)

The question that remains unanswered so far is why she couldn't simply be considered to be a Muslim sinner just like any Christian sinner here?
We all know all too well that all of the believers here are also sinners.
Yet we all consider ourselves believers and keepers of our faith.
So even if she is a Muslim sinner she is still a Muslim believer.
There are distinct differences between religious rules and practices and being sinful in the eyes of God.
It's an important distinction of degree.
Whatever small degree that someone chooses to not follow their voluntary religious practices, that is only a superficial or external layer of a person's true deep down personal faith that's in their soul.
That means that it's petty in the eyes of God to disparage someone who is a self-proclaimed Muslim based on a socio-political issue like what kind of clothing that person wears.
And it's the same God that's worshiped by all 3 religions.
So the reality is that the Muslim's God is just as compassionate as everyone else's God.


http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Allah

http://www.godallah.com/


----------



## gtparts (Jun 4, 2010)

sun said:


> The question that remains unanswered so far is why she couldn't simply be considered to be a Muslim sinner just like any Christian sinner here?
> 
> If you are absolutely certain that sin is defined the same by both Islam and Christianity, then that would be a fair and reasonable question. The reality is that many things instructed in Islam (from their scripture) would be sin for a Christian. If tenets of the two belief systems are diametrically opposed then "sin" within each system is different. We are dealing with "apples" and "oranges". Muslim law is the determinant of sin for the Muslim, as the Bible and the Holy Spirit is for the Christian.
> 
> ...



Your position is interesting, though I think it could use some more research.


----------



## Supercracker (Jun 4, 2010)

I'm soo glad to find that I'm not the only non muslim who has taken the time to actually find out the truth about islam for myself.


----------



## christianhunter (Jun 4, 2010)

Supercracker said:


> I'm soo glad to find that I'm not the only non muslim who has taken the time to actually find out the truth about islam for myself.



For this one I'll use what I can make out of Big 7's avatar.

"Everything I needed to know about Islam,I learned on 9/11".


----------



## Sunshine1 (Jun 4, 2010)

Six million---------- are you a Muslim? Just wondering.


----------



## pnome (Jun 4, 2010)

christianhunter said:


> "Everything I needed to know about Islam,I learned on 9/11".



A rare occurrence.  But, I'm agreeing with CH here.

Of course, I go one step further and just throw the whole lot of them in there.  "Everything I needed to know about _Religion_, I learned on 9/11"

I remember being at work that morning.  Watching the news on a TV in the break room with a bunch of other people.  When the second plane hit, one girl said "We all need to pray!"   To which I responded,  "Praying to gods is what caused this."


----------



## Roberson (Jun 4, 2010)

sun said:


> The question that remains unanswered so far is why she couldn't simply be considered to be a Muslim sinner just like any Christian sinner here?
> We all know all too well that all of the believers here are also sinners.
> Yet we all consider ourselves believers and keepers of our faith.
> So even if she is a Muslim sinner she is still a Muslim believer.
> ...



Because, usually, a "sinning" Muslim is a dead Muslim...... Their Allah is not quite as forgiving and loving and mercyful as the Christian God. You can say what you want, but we do NOT worship the same God, this would be fundamentally irreconciable when you compare the Bible and the Koran.


----------



## Inthegarge (Jun 4, 2010)

Although I should point out the God the Jews worship and the God Christians worship is the same God......RW


----------



## Jranger (Jun 4, 2010)

Interesting ad in the middle of this thread...


----------



## earl (Jun 4, 2010)

christianhunter said:


> For this one I'll use what I can make out of Big 7's avatar.
> 
> "Everything I needed to know about Islam,I learned on 9/11".




I will have to disagree. That would be the same as saying Every thing I know about Christianity I learned from Koresch. Jim Jones, Benny Hinn, Jimmy Swaggart et al.
               Sounds like ignorance to me . Religious fanatics caused 911. They are dangerous no matter what religion or what God.


----------



## earl (Jun 4, 2010)

pnome said:


> A rare occurrence.  But, I'm agreeing with CH here.
> 
> Of course, I go one step further and just throw the whole lot of them in there.  "Everything I needed to know about _Religion_, I learned on 9/11"
> 
> I remember being at work that morning.  Watching the news on a TV in the break room with a bunch of other people.  When the second plane hit, one girl said "We all need to pray!"   To which I responded,  "Praying to gods is what caused this."




AMEN !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!![in real big letters ]


----------



## dawg2 (Jun 4, 2010)

Jranger said:


> Interesting ad in the middle of this thread...



Hilarious.

Back on topic:

Contrary to popular misconceptions, there are "moderate" Muslims just as there are Moderate: Jews and Christians.  I have actually met some (MM's).  

There are Muslims who drink alcohol and have wives who do no not wear Burkas, Jews that eat pork and lobster, and Christians that don't go to church every Sunday and Wednesday.

If EVERY Muslim were "radical" as is being insinuated, I would be safe in saying a BILLION terrorists could wreak havoc on this blue marble upon which we reside.


----------



## dawg2 (Jun 4, 2010)

Inthegarge said:


> Although I should point out the God the Jews worship and the God Christians worship is the same God......RW



They worship the OT God, while Christians worship the NT God under a new covenant.


----------



## earl (Jun 4, 2010)

Pretty weird having two Gods don't you think ? There was a similiar post elsewhere about a God for the Jews and One for the Gentiles. Probably too late for LJ to chime in, it's sundown.


----------



## christianhunter (Jun 4, 2010)

earl,did you call me ignernt?

Now come on, all of the while you have adamently attested that you were not an unbeliever.You say,"I just don't believe the way ya'll do"(not an exact quote)point made though.


----------



## christianhunter (Jun 4, 2010)

earl said:


> I will have to disagree. That would be the same as saying Every thing I know about Christianity I learned from Koresch. Jim Jones, Benny Hinn, Jimmy Swaggart et al.
> Sounds like ignorance to me . Religious fanatics caused 911. They are dangerous no matter what religion or what God.



That would be everything you know about Cults.Benny Hinn and Jimmy Swaggert do not fit in with the other two.Maybe you were thinking about Charles Manson or Mohammed.


----------



## chiefsquirrel83 (Jun 4, 2010)

Benny Hinn is funny to watch! Only person I have seen that can slam someone so hard in the head to make them forget about the pain in their back! now the poor lady has a black eye and a sore back!


----------



## earl (Jun 4, 2010)

christianhunter said:


> That would be everything you know about Cults.Benny Hinn and Jimmy Swaggert do not fit in with the other two.Maybe you were thinking about Charles Manson or Mohammed.





No confusion . They claim to be Christian like some ''cult'' Muslims claim to be Muslims. To the folks who don't take the time to learn the difference , They all look the same.
But you know that buddy.


----------



## Six million dollar ham (Jun 4, 2010)

Sunshine1 said:


> Six million---------- are you a Muslim? Just wondering.



No.  Are you a Hindu?


----------



## Six million dollar ham (Jun 4, 2010)

pnome said:


> I remember being at work that morning.  Watching the news on a TV in the break room with a bunch of other people.  When the second plane hit, one girl said "We all need to pray!"   To which I responded,  "Praying to gods is what caused this."



No, she meant to the real one.


----------



## Israel (Jun 5, 2010)

You have aliens among you.
They look like you, they walk, talk and in all biological measures, appear like you.
But they are aliens.


----------



## Six million dollar ham (Jul 11, 2010)

Found this good clip that was worth linking here:

<object width="640" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/EpJwk2fxq8M&hl=en_US&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/EpJwk2fxq8M&hl=en_US&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="640" height="385"></embed></object>


----------



## earl (Jul 11, 2010)

Amen !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Sunshine1 (Jul 11, 2010)

Six million dollar ham said:


> No.  Are you a Hindu?



Nope. I was just wondering if you were one since you take offense so easily when anyone points out the negative things about Muslims. Or do you just enjoy provoking people?


----------



## Six million dollar ham (Jul 11, 2010)

Sunshine1 said:


> Nope. I was just wondering if you were one *since you take offense so easily* when anyone points out the negative things about Muslims. Or do you just enjoy provoking people?



Do I really get offended about Islam easily?  Give me some links to where this is the case.  Shouldn't be too hard right?


----------



## Sunshine1 (Jul 12, 2010)

Six million dollar ham said:


> Are these women Christians?  Are the ones at your church valid Christians?





Six million dollar ham said:


> I realize this concept runs counter to your existing notion of all Muslims.  That's too bad.





Six million dollar ham said:


> At any rate you adamantly deny that you feel a certain way about all Muslims.  Then you make it clear that you don't see her as a Muslim, after making a huge generalization about Muslims.  Basically you've answered your own question.  Thanks for saving me the effort!





Six million dollar ham said:


> Do I really get offended about Islam easily?  Give me some links to where this is the case.  Shouldn't be too hard right?



Actually, after reading through most of your posts.........I think you just enjoy stirring things up. Kinda like a devil's advocate type of thing.  I apologize.........you have every right to ask the questions you do. I hope you find the answers you are looking for one day.


----------



## Six million dollar ham (Jul 12, 2010)

Sunshine1 said:


> Actually, after reading through most of your posts.........I think you just enjoy stirring things up.



Well you sure seem to have things figured out so I see no need in addressing you.


----------



## Six million dollar ham (Oct 31, 2010)

> Miss USA Rima Fakih body surfs in the cadet section during the first half of an NCAA college football game between Virginia Military Institute and Army in West Point, N.Y., Saturday, Oct. 30, 2010.


----------

